# insaccare



## Schenker

Hola. ¿Cual sería un sinónimo de insaccare en su siguiente acepción?: *6 TS sport, gerg., nel gioco del calcio, mandare il pallone in rete. *
¿Podría ser "convierte", "anota" (un gol)?

Gracias.


----------



## la italianilla

Per "convertir" gol -> se si intende "meter gol" penso che vada bene.
Invece per quanto riguarda "anotar" (un gol), dal dizionario del Rae leggo:



> ->"En deportes, marcar tantos".



 Insaccare vuol dire, secondo la definizione riportata da te, quella del De Mauro, mandare il pallone in rete, ma non necessariamente implica l'idea di fare molti gol. Anche il Treccani on line è della stessa idea:



> Nel calcio, i. il pallone (o assol. insaccare), mandare il pallone in rete, fare gol



Io opterei per "convertir gol". 
Aspetterei comunque qualche altro parere, sopratutto perché sono molto ignorante in campo calcistico (ma anche su tante altre cose )


----------



## Dudu678

_Marcar tantos_ significa _marcar goles_, non ha niente a che vedere con il "tanto" italiano, e non implica molti. Dice il DRAE:

*tanto.
*_*7.     * m. Unidad de cuenta en muchos juegos.

_Per quanto riguarda il calcio, parliamo di "goles". Anch'io sono ignorante, ma credo che un semplice _"marcar un gol"_ oppure_ "meter un gol"_ andrebbe bene.


----------



## la italianilla

Dudu678 said:


> _Marcar tantos_ significa _marcar goles_, non ha niente a che vedere con il "tanto" italiano, e non implica molti. Dice il DRAE:
> 
> *tanto.
> *_*7.     * m. Unidad de cuenta en muchos juegos.
> 
> _Per quanto riguarda il calcio, parliamo di "goles". Anch'io sono ignorante, ma credo che un semplice _"marcar un gol"_ oppure_ "meter un gol"_ andrebbe bene.



 Mea culpa! Non conoscevo assolutamente questa espressione. Mi scuso!
A 'sto punto allora potrebbe andar bene anche la prima proposta di Schenker.


----------



## Dudu678

Sì, ma non quella di "convertir", almeno non qui.

_ Anotar un tanto, anotar un gol, marcar...

_E per cortesia, non ti scusare.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Insaccare dà l'idea di riempire la sacca (la rete).
Quando il pallone entra nelle rete, questa si gonfia.
Il pallone viene messo in sacca.


----------



## Dudu678

fabiog_1981 said:


> Insaccare dà l'idea di riempire la sacca (la rete).
> Quando il pallone entra nelle rete, questa si gonfia.
> Il pallone viene messo in sacca.


Meravigliosa spiegazione. Non conoscevo questa parola e mi stavo appunto chiedendo la relazione tra la rete ed insaccare.

Grazie!


----------



## la italianilla

Dudu678 said:


> Sì, ma non quella di "convertir", almeno non qui.
> 
> _ Anotar un tanto, anotar un gol, marcar..._


_

Convertir gol non significa meter gol? 
Come mai non starebbe bene in questo contesto? 
Forse la definizione ha una sfumatura che non conosco. Nel dizionario della Rae in linea non ho trovato convertir in questa accezione!_


----------



## Dudu678

A dire la verità non ho mai sentito _convertir_ in questo senso e perciò ho detto che non si può dire, ed il DRAE lo conferma. Usa meglio qualcuna delle altre opzioni.


----------



## housecameron

_¿Convertir_ podría ser _trasformare?_ (De Mauro: segnare mediante un calcio piazzato) 

Técnicamente _insaccare_ es _introducir/poner/meter el balón en la red_.
Por supuesto es marcar/anotar un gol, pero la traducción tiene que ser diferente en mi opinión.

_Ha segnato 3 gol_
_Ha insaccato 3 gol_ es bastante insólito


----------



## Dudu678

Pero es que en ningún caso, al menos ateniéndose a las definiciones del diccionario oficial, se puede usar así. Si quieres expresiones más "exóticas" puedes ir por _ha conseguido un gol (para su equipo) _o cosas similares.


----------



## la italianilla

Dudu678 said:


> A dire la verità non ho mai sentito _convertir_ in questo senso e perciò ho detto che non si può dire, ed il DRAE lo conferma. Usa meglio qualcuna delle altre opzioni.



Lo leí aquí, desde el hilo  Vocabulario futbolero


----------



## Dudu678

En primer lugar es una aportación desde Argentina, y en segundo lugar hay un _(sic)_ al final. Precisamente como ambos hemos reconocido que somos ignorantes, no estamos acostumbrados a la jerga del fútbol y nos limitamos a un discurso habitual.

Mira también esta aportación:



Maruja14 said:


> La jerga del fútbol es muy graciosa. "Convertir" es una de las tonterías propias que se dicen, ¡y lo dicen todos!.



Muchas gracias. Me has hecho aprender algo que yo no sabía... pero me permitirás que nunca lo use.


----------



## la italianilla

Ovviamente, giusto per capire meglio se lo si può utilizzare e quando.


----------



## sophiagobel

La discusión se desvió de tu duda de cómo traducir del italiano "insaccare" a cuestionar el uso en castellano de "convertir" como verbo transitivo referido a anotar o hacer un gol en fútbol.
Primeramente, "insaccare", literalmente, es "meter en un saco o bolsa", por lo tanto, es bastante gráfico si se lleva al hecho de que la pelota entra en la red formada por el arco.
Segundo, es cierto que "convertir" en jerga de fútbol (y deportiva en general) es propia al menos de Chile (ya que veo que lo usas) y de Argentina (donde vivo). Creo que todas las variantes son regionales y que el uso es lo que determinará que devengan regla. Si bien no se usa en todos los países de habla hispana, me parece válido si dentro de una comunidad cumple con claridad una intención comunicativa, aunque fuera de esta comunidad de hablantes, léase Chile o Argentina o cualquier otra, resulte "rara" o "incorrecta", ambos conceptos estos últimos obsoletos y superados por la discusión lingüística actual.


----------



## Schenker

Efectivamente "convertir" en este contexto es muy común como algunos han dicho.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que "Convertir" se usa cuando un penalty, una falta, un tiro de esquina se "convierten" en gol. Puede que su uso se haya generalizado, pero en origen...


----------

